# Newb needs help bulking up... Workouts, nutrition, supplements etc



## Tjwx1989 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi. 

I'm a complete newb to all of this sorry just looking for help trying to bulk up and gain mass.  I have free weights at home that consist of barbells, dumbbells and a weights bench with incline/decline and leg extensions.  Can someone help me out regarding :

Workouts -  any routines or programs?  Also how much reps and sets I should be doing? And how much rest in between reps and days off to rest? 

Nutrition -  what should I be eating too gain mass etc

Supplements - what are the best supplements out there to take. I already have creatine tablets. 

Many thanks


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome to ugbb buddy. If I were u bud I would first look around at the many threads that are available here and do a little research. We have a lot of great people here who r willing to help answer questions,  but I really do recommend that u do a little research first. You'll b amazed on how much knowledge u can obtain just by doin a little homework. Great to have u here and good luck.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 22, 2014)

Just a little advice I would start off with the main compound movements that build thickness and mass, especially when starting ur foundation. These movements are squats,  deadlift, bench press and military press. By doin these u should have a good program to start on. Nutrition wise, eat tons of protein! Lean beef, fish, chicken, eggs etc......Healthy carbs as well which consists of oatmeal, brown rice, yams, red potatoes, wheat bread, wheat pasta etc..I think with supplements all u really need is whey and casein protein, bcaas, multi vitamin and maybe even a pre workout drink. I only recommend the pre workout drink if u absolutely think u need it cuz a lot of people don't do to well on them. Im sure im missing a TON of other things as well but at least bud u can get an overall idea on the basics.Oh sorry and yes creatine is great as well :32 (1):


----------



## zog (Jan 26, 2014)

stats? I'm assuming u r skinny as hell since u mentioned bulking up...I know the feeling.

figure out your TDEE and aim for that plus 500cal/day, make sure you're getting enough protein. the lazy way to gain mass is to drink a gallon of milk a day on top of your normal diet - rough on the stomach and complexion however 
so long as you're eating above maintenance, you will gain mass, but read the other threads for more precise answers.

strong lifts and starting strength are both excellent beginner programs that focus on steadily increasing weight. I suggest u buy the starting strength book since it gives u a very thorough explanation of each movement along with common errors and how to correct them.

both of those are great since u only learn 5 movements and get to focus on form. it's way more valuable to do 5 movements correctly than to know 100 shitty movements from men's health.

good luck!


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 29, 2014)

Stats?  Compound movements are always your friend.  Eat over your maintenance and lift like a mofo.


----------



## ImDennis (Jan 29, 2014)

i posted this in someone elses thread that i did for them , nutrition eat big, supplements are just supplements if youre eating fuk ton you dont need to take supps (personal opinion), heres a good workout program, i follow it and have a buncha other people follow it, every body part is in the 12-16set range for the most part 



> DAY 1 CHEST
> -warm up
> -stretches
> -light set of flies to warm up 3x10
> ...


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 29, 2014)

Lift all the weights in the gym

Ground beef and rice 
Bananas 
Peanut butter


----------

